# Need Help with project



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad had told my little brother that he would take his old skate boards and make a chair with them for him. Well dad passed away this week and my little brother ask me if I would help him build the chair. I have never seen a chair made out of old skate boards. Anyone have any ideas.


I know someone is going to ask so here goes. Dad was 67, I am 45 and little brother is 15. Yes dad started over and had another family, and for me it was a "good thing".


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

How many does he have to spare ? This one takes 4 http://www.le-site-du-skateboard.com/skateboard-tests/made_in_skate/


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Handyman, I'm sorry to hear about your Dad..........


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks SirMarkXXX 

When my ticket is punched, I want to go out the same way he did. He passed in his sleep as peacefull as a candle burning out. He has never been sick a day in his life. 

Life is too short, touch as many lives as you can and make this world a better place.

Every journy has an end. The number of days in your journy isn't as important as the destination. His journy lasted 67 years and was very forfilling to him.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Handyman. Sounds like you have a very important project in your future. I know I have learned most everything I know about woodworking from my Dad. I wish I could think of an idea for your project but I'm drawing blanks right now(happens very often). When you figure it out let us know and show us some pics. Good luck and God Bless. Jeremy


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

you could have one of the skateboards laser etched with a picture,memorable date etc.
you have a wonderful outlook on "things" Handyman. Goodluck with the project.God knows your in the right place to "git 'er done".....


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

You could build a basic chair frame in the style you want and use the skate board decks as the seat and backing of the chair and even use one deck cut in half length wise for the arm rests. Just a quick thought.

If you can scroll I could make a pattern of your father that you could cut into the back of the chair or even on a seperate piece of wood and frame. If you would like me to do that for you I will need a good picture, just PM me and we could talk about it.

Chris


----------



## Jack Brannon (Feb 29, 2008)

Handyman said:


> My dad had told my little brother that he would take his old skate boards and make a chair with them for him. Well dad passed away this week and my little brother ask me if I would help him build the chair. I have never seen a chair made out of old skate boards. Anyone have any ideas.
> 
> 
> I know someone is going to ask so here goes. Dad was 67, I am 45 and little brother is 15. Yes dad started over and had another family, and for me it was a "good thing".


I have never heard of anyone making a chair out of skate boards but if I was going to try it, I would first build a frame to coincide with the skate boards and then cut the skate boards down to fit the frame. Perhaps cut two or more to make the seat, back, etc.


----------



## Zim157 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Dad. Mines be gone a while, but still think of him everday. I found a pic but no plans. Hope this helps.

http://chillystuff.stores.yahoo.net/skatchair.html


----------

